# Hello from Victoria, BC



## jfbotero (Oct 20, 2022)

I'm glad to be part of this community. I'm from Colombia, South America, and my background is in Mechanical Engineering.
Also, I had the chance to be the coordinator of the Machine Shop of the Department's of Physics at the university that I work as a professor. I'm not working now because I'm in a sabbatical year, hence why I'm in Victoria now. 
I'm knowledgeable in conventional metalworking processes such as milling, turning, drilling, SMAW welding, and I'm also a woodworking hobbyist.
My woodworking shop is just my garage, but can't make too much noise during daytime as my wife works from home... wah... wah.

I'm  interested in meeting members nearby to practice and build some parts, and particularly interested in knowing if someone would rent their machines for hours or know of somewhere like a FabLab where one can use machines that normally would be cost prohibited. 
Thanks and greetings to everyone!


----------



## David_R8 (Oct 20, 2022)

Welcome from Victoria.


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 20, 2022)

Welcome from Ontario Canada.


----------



## YYCHM (Oct 20, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## whydontu (Oct 20, 2022)

Welcome from Richmond, BC!


----------



## little ol' e (Oct 20, 2022)

Welcome from Mount Forest, Ontario.


----------



## YotaBota (Oct 21, 2022)

Welcome from west of Victoria. 
What type, size and capabilities of machines are you looking for?
Can you give an idea of what your projects would be?


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Oct 22, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## 140mower (Oct 22, 2022)

Welcome from Lillooet BC. I hope you enjoy your time, both here on the forum and here in Canada.


----------



## PaulL (Oct 22, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> What type, size and capabilities of machines are you looking for?
> Can you give an idea of what your projects would be?


Yes - Welcome from Victoria here too!  Always up for a bit of shop meet-and-greet.  

Paul


----------



## curmudgeon (Oct 24, 2022)

jfbotero said:


> or know of somewhere like a FabLab where one can use machines that normally would be cost prohibited


Hi,

I haven't checked this out yet, but I understand that there's a Makerspace at the Vancouver Island Technology Park.  Their tool inventory includes a lathe and mill.  See  Victoria Makerspace tools.  If you check it out, please share your thoughts as I'm considering a membership until I get a lathe.

Oh, and welcome from Langford.
-Steve


----------



## PaulL (Oct 25, 2022)

curmudgeon said:


> Hi,
> 
> I haven't checked this out yet, but I understand that there's a Makerspace at the Vancouver Island Technology Park.  Their tool inventory includes a lathe and mill.  See  Victoria Makerspace tools.  If you check it out, please share your thoughts as I'm considering a membership until I get a lathe.
> 
> ...


I was out there a few years ago.  For me it has the same problems as most maker spaces - the tools are generally serviceable, but usually far enough from perfect to take a lot longer to set up, the hours aren't too compatible with my life, and the shop focus tends to be on laser cutting and 3D printing.  Once you have your own shop it's hard to go back.

Paul


----------



## curmudgeon (Oct 25, 2022)

PaulL said:


> I was out there a few years ago.  For me it has the same problems as most maker spaces - the tools are generally serviceable, but usually far enough from perfect to take a lot longer to set up, the hours aren't too compatible with my life, and the shop focus tends to be on laser cutting and 3D printing.  Once you have your own shop it's hard to go back.
> 
> Paul


Thanks Paul; appreciated.  Although I have most of the wood working toys I want, I've been wanting a metal lathe for some time now and was thinking the maker space might tide me over until I get the strength to open my wallet wide enough to buy a suitable machine.


----------



## jcdammeyer (Oct 25, 2022)

I too looked at that makerspace.  I found I had more tools than they had.  I did drop off a bunch of electronic stuff for them a number of years ago.  Don't remember what anymore.

Oh and welcome from Central Saanich north of Victoria.


----------



## Crosche (Nov 8, 2022)

Greetings from Calgary. Be sure to look us up if you ever find yourself in our fair city. 

Cheers,
Chad


----------

